# Favorite Bluegill Flies



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Looking for some info on if anyone has been getting any Gills? What flies have you found to produce well?


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Foam ants and spiders are cheap, durable, and fun......even the wacky bright colored ones work.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hise's Eggi juan kenobi


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

A sponge spider with rubber legs alone or with a nymph dropper for the spawn.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A foam humpy size 12 and a bead head black nymph with marabou tail as a dropper size 16 Before they're on their beds i use a griffith's gnat.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Chromedoggy said:


> Hise's Eggi juan kenobi


Thanks for that Chromish. I watched the youtube and tied a few before I hit the pond...money.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

I tie up something like Bully's Bluegill Spider in black or using peacock herl.

But I usually add two changes:
1. add a little red somewhere (like chenille)
2. add a small tail - usually white antron


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Tore them up this weekend with the foam spiders...Tried a sea foam green Sat. then today tried a few different colors before sticking with classic black...I also trim the rubber legs down to about a 1/2 inch in length or so...And I use the smaller one's..like on a size 8 or 10 hook..


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

My go-to is a Madam X. Rich Jones who used to frequent this board is the master at tying them. They can be floated or sunk. With a tiny bit of action they are deadly.

Next best and favorite for finicky 'gills is the RLD. Learned about this puppy at Callaway Gardens for their bruiser 'gills. This one is a killer!
http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/patterns6.asp?page=13

These fell to those flies in the pond out back. Sadly, the bull gills in the pond have since fell to the frying pan of farmer Bubba down the street...


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Another vote for poppers, cheap and fast to tie, and they last forever (not unusual to catch 50 - 100 fish on the same bug)-


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone foir the input. I love the poppers Pork Chop. What did you use for the bodys?


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

WC,

The poppers are very easy to make. I use a $1 pair of flip flops for the foam. They come in alot of different colors. Cut the flip flops into strips, then into small blocks. I then skewer a block on a toothpick, and chuck the whole thing into a drill or dremel tool. Use an emery board or piece of sandpaper to sand them to whatever shape you like.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Weighted Gold ribbed hares ear nymph, when spiders aren.t working. Also used as dropper. #12


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Flip flops! I am always amazed at how inventive and resourceful that the members of this forum are in thier pursuit of the sport they love. Thanks Pork Chop for showing me how to expand my seeing.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Some other ideas and additions to previous ones:

--You can laminate together sheets of craft store foam with contact cement or spray adhesive for a mix of foam colors. 
--Hobby Stores carry thin walled, rigid brass tubing.. Sharpen it up with sandpaper and chuck it in your drill to create round foam "stock" for poppers and the like. (this stock will also work to tie bass flies that look like flatfish lures.) Use a little liquid dish soap and water to lubricate the tubing.
--Google the "predator" and "stealth bomber" flies. Both can be employed as a style of tying with sheet foam and work great. You don't have to have all the bells and whistles (eyes, dubbing, tails) for them to work well, but keep the rubber legs on them! 

Lots of fun!!

Scott


----------

